# An Interesting Carry Method...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's something new. I saw it in the current issue of _Shooting Sports Retailer_ Magazine.
It's purpose-made concealed-carry pants.
They seem to make pocket carry easier, and opens the technique up to larger handguns too.
Click on: http://www.ccwbreakaways.com/product/pants/products.html


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

sticky sticky sticky sticky


very cool, im getting one when I get stateside, hopefully the denim is out by then, i dont wear slacks very often...


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

What is the difference inside the pocket? Is there an internal holster? If not, there is not a whole lot gained here. I pocket carry EDC with a Nemesis in reinforced pockets ( seamstress built) already. The breakaway is a solution to a non-problem as I have never had a revolver or pistol hang up the draw from a regular slash-cut pocket. If there is no internal hoslter you are still fighting the primary problems with pocket carry, lint and print. 

These cost almost $90.00 and I can get decent Haggars for under $30.00. with pocket reinforcement (8.00) I keep price under $40.00.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are nice. I will be getting a pair soon.










------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

wjh2657 said:


> What is the difference inside the pocket? Is there an internal holster? If not, there is not a whole lot gained here. I pocket carry EDC with a Nemesis in reinforced pockets ( seamstress built) already. The breakaway is a solution to a non-problem as I have never had a revolver or pistol hang up the draw from a regular slash-cut pocket. If there is no internal hoslter you are still fighting the primary problems with pocket carry, lint and print.
> 
> These cost almost $90.00 and I can get decent Haggars for under $30.00. with pocket reinforcement (8.00) I keep price under $40.00.


I agree.

I'm not concerned with quick draw from a pocket. I just want a pair of blue jeans with a design that can utilize a larger, looser, stronger pocket that doesn't print with a standard subcompact (G26, XDsc, CZ RAMI, Kahr, etc.).


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Clever idea, but not for twice the price of a pair of slacks.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

MLB said:


> Clever idea, but not for twice the price of a pair of slacks.


:smt023 I agree.


----------

